# 'Mary Poppins Returns' [Christmas 2018]



## Stunna (Sep 14, 2015)

> Disney will once again say the word "Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious."
> 
> More than fifty years after Mary Poppins flew in on an umbrella into the hearts of moviegoers, Disney is developing a new live action Poppins movie, The Hollywood Reporter has confirmed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kuromaku (Sep 15, 2015)

Jeez, as if this whole reworking of old properties wasn't getting a bit ahead of itself. Whatever is made would likely have to deal with working in the shadow of the original film. I've read the original books (or at least I read them as a kid, so my memory of them is a bit faded), and even if this winds up a decent film like the recent _Charlie and the Chocolate Factory_, it still will be overshadowed by an iconic Disney film (plus, how can you top the original's musical score?).


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh no......


----------



## Aduro (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## Mider T (Sep 15, 2015)

Will Dick van Dyke and Julie Andrews be in the movie?


----------



## SakugaDaichi (Sep 15, 2015)

It sickens me to see all these classics so obviously being exploited for monetary value. Show some god damn integrity Disney.


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 16, 2015)

If Travers were around to see this should would be so mad.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2016)

Emily Blunt in talks to star


----------



## Catalyst75 (Feb 19, 2016)

Supermalievilisticextincalifrocous.

I don't know what to say except that.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 20, 2016)

That's big shoes to fill in. Both Andrews and the film.

Man, makes me think about Julie Andrews's former legendary singing voice. . . destroyed by a surgeon due to a botched throat surgery.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 20, 2016)

SakugaDaichi said:


> It sickens me to see all these classics so obviously being exploited for monetary value. Show some god damn integrity Disney.



This is the company that promised Robin Williams they won't exploit his likeness during Aladdin I then did so anyway, it jaded him enough that he made sure his likeness could not be misused for 25 years or so after his passing.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2016)

Well, it's a terrible idea.  But you can't do much better than Emily Blunt.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2016)

Got a release date


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 1, 2016)

Terrible idea fam


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2016)

Greed is driving Hollywood.  And I would say that it has always driven Hollywood, but they at least had the restraint to hold off until now!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 14, 2017)

Rukia said:


> Greed is driving Hollywood.  And I would say that it has always driven Hollywood, but they at least had the restraint to hold off until now!


No shit sherlock, but someone had to say it. It saddens me that they do this to Poppins tought.


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 15, 2017)

Here I was hoping for...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

